# is this setup ok for a water dragon



## pete21 (Dec 2, 2007)

hi evryone i'm new and ill be owning a baby water dragon very soon

iv made some plans of the tank i'm goin to build once iv got the all clear from you lot:grin1:

could you tell me if there is eneything i should change to the design 

and if there is eneything iv forgotten to add..i think iv coverd evrything

the tank will be 3foot long a foot and abit wide and 2foot tall

eney help will be very appriciated

thanks pete


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi,
Will the tank be for the baby for life or just while it's young?


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

heres the setup i made 4 my 2 wds wen i had them 











hope this helps


----------



## pete21 (Dec 2, 2007)

that setup is nice:flrt: hehe 

yerr its just for now and when it gets bigger ill build a bigger setup

im abit stretched at the min fr space so this will give me time to sort a place out for a bigger setup


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

pete21 said:


> that setup is nice:flrt: hehe
> 
> yerr its just for now and when it gets bigger ill build a bigger setup
> 
> im abit stretched at the min fr space so this will give me time to sort a place out for a bigger setup






thanks 

a 4x2x2 will do till there around 8months +


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Ah right - Well it's looks good but I'd use a different substrate tbh. Sand wont be great for keeping the humidity up and will make a huge mess of the water. 

When I make a new setup for my baby cwd, I'll be using sphagnum moss as I am now, with a huge lump of slate next to the pool.

Also, is the pool going to have drainage or be lift out as I highly recommend one or the other as you will need to clean it daily.


----------



## pete21 (Dec 2, 2007)

thnx thats plenty of time  i'm abit stuck to wot type of baskin lamp i will need for this size like is a 20 watts bulb ok or would i have to go bigger

i have read up on water dragon's but i find the best advice is to ask people that own them 

thanks again


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

The best thing for you to do is once it's built, play around with the temos to get them perfect.. I'd posibly put the basking are on the left too..


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

in the big viv i had a 150 watt 1 and in the 4x2x2 i had a 100 watt hope this helps


----------



## pete21 (Dec 2, 2007)

yerr i wos thinking of changing the sand for the same reason as youv said 

i wos tryin to like split the tank in half one size beach and the other green and cool 

the water poole will have a valve at the bottom so i can just drain it with a tube strate into a bucket and re fill it at the top with a jug


----------



## pete21 (Dec 2, 2007)

so the baskin lamp on the left then  that would be mutch better as its away from the poole area


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

Care of The Chinese Water Dragon lizard (enclosure, diet, health, illness, temp, heat, humidity, cage, vivarium, terrarium)


this link will help ya out loads


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

pete21 said:


> so the baskin lamp on the left then  that would be mutch better as its away from the poole area




yes well away from the pool !!


----------



## pete21 (Dec 2, 2007)

cheers for the link:thumb:

ill alter the plans and move lamp into the otherside thanks again


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

pete21 said:


> cheers for the link:thumb:
> 
> ill alter the plans and move lamp into the otherside thanks again







Your welcome


----------



## XstephanieXkX (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi ur going to need a UV Light aswell at least a 5.0 for a water dragon! 
looks like its gonna be brill though good luck there amazing animals to have! x


----------



## craigbeaven (Jan 10, 2010)

*tank specifications*

Hi 

The size of the tank will be fine for around a year then you will be looking at getting at least a 4ftx2x2.

As for the heating you will require a thermostate and a 100watt basking bulb red or ceramic this needs to be placed at one end of the tank, not in the middle as there will not be enough change in tempeture between the two ends< the heat matt needs to be at the same end as the bulb, not that a heat matt is that inportant.

Lighting, you will need a uv light, to be purchased from a reptile stockist as a normal tube will not carry vitamin d, this needs to be the full length of the tank so the dragon can obsorb the light all day where ever it may be.

water you are best to use a container that is big enough for them to swim in at least hlf the deph of the body, this should be changed at least every two days and presented luke warm, always good to have a air stone in.

Substrate wood chipping over sand although nearly all substrate can cause problems if digested, i use wood chippings.

plenty of branches for them to climb, these need to be cleaned and disifected and dryed before presented.

Hope this helps


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

craigbeaven said:


> Hope this helps


 
it would have done two years ago when the thread was started.


----------



## Jim2109 (Mar 30, 2009)

youve got the viv up on top of a stand. why dont you just build the viv all the way down to the floor?! 4x2x2 is on the small side, even for a baby. they need more height than that. 4x2x3 would be better, but still only suitable until about 9 months. beyond that youre looking at 5x2x5 minimum really, ideally with more depth as well (e.g. 5x3x5)

if youre building that viv yourself, and im assuming you also want somewhere to put the fishtank, then youd be much better building it from the floor without the big gap underneath, and then just put the fishtank on top of it. that way you could probably get 4x2x4 or bigger.

most water dragons i see for sale in shops are 4-12 months old, so unless youre getting hatchlings from a private breeder then your viv is going to be too small very quickly. so youll be wasting your time building it really. its better to start out big, it saves you a lot of extra money and time in the long run.


----------



## Jim2109 (Mar 30, 2009)

Meko said:


> it would have done two years ago when the thread was started.


FFS. why do people always re-open old threads. :censor:. i should have checked the date before wasting time replying.


----------



## G.R/Trooper (Feb 20, 2011)

Personally ide make it higher mate, they wont spend much time using up floor space. Other than that go ahead, crack on.


----------

